# TTOC February Offer: win a free sub to Audi Driver magazine



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

We had a cracking response to the TTOC January sale, and we've got a great offer available to everyone for February

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

We are running a free prize draw for one lucky person to win a years subscription to Audi Driver magazine, the monthly magazine published by our friends at Autometrix [smiley=book2.gif]










Anyone spending £25 or more during the month of February will automatically be included in a free prize draw, and the lucky person can choose either to receive either the printed magazine, or a Pixelmags version of the magazine for Apple iPhone and iPad

The cost of the subscription is normally £33 (£29 for Pixelmags version), but you might have it for free 

The £25 or more can either be one transaction, or multiple transactions - we can keep track of who has spent what through the shop records, and will make sure all eligible people are included 

The lucky winner will be drawn on the 1st March 2012, and we'll contact the winner to ask their preference for either a printed sub, or a Pixelmags version

*Link to the club shop* - http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen

Why not treat yourself to our limited edition iPhone cover ?

Or the TTOC thermal mugs ?

Or complete your collection of AbsoluTTe magazines ?


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

How exactly is this a 'FREE' prize draw if you have to spend £25 to be entered? :?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Advice I've had from a lawyer friend is that it is OK in terms of the Gambling Act 2005, as none of the club shop prices have been adjusted in any way, and there is no additional fee to enter the free prize draw, unlike a raffle where you pay for a ticket.

This also seems to back it up

http://www.out-law.com/page-9216



> Prize draw for customers only
> We want to run a promotion in England by email whereby if a recipient of the email orders double glazing from us during the following month, they'll be entered into a prize draw to win a holiday. As they are buying double glazing, they are paying, though the cost of the services won't change whether they are entering the draw or not. Is this legal?
> 
> Susan Biddle replies:
> Yes. If there is no payment to participate in your prize draw, it will not fall within the scope of the Gambling Act. Under the Gambling Act, there is no 'payment' if the price paid for products or services is not increased to reflect the opportunity to enter the draw. So in your case, as customers are only paying the usual cost of the double glazing, with no additional charge for entering the draw, there should be no payment.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

All the orders are in, and the names are ready in the hat. Draw will be made and result announced at 8pm GMT...watch this space!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

and the winner is...

[smiley=drummer.gif] 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*Graham Wood from Swansea*

I've emailed Graham and asked him for his preference of either a paper mag or a Pixelmags version for use with iPhone and iPad

Congratulations Graham!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

Well flick my wig on a rainy day!!! I NEVER win anything LoL. 

I'd like the paper version please and thank you. *Chuffed*


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Congrats on your win.

Mine has not arrived in the post yet this month, normally get it at least 7 days before the on sale date. Grrrr :twisted:

UPDATE moaning on here worked as it arrived in the post today. Hoorah! 8)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Congrats on your win, [smiley=dude.gif], I won 12 months at the Event 2011, brilliant read.


----------

